# First Responder VS EMT



## italk

what is the difference between EMT and first responder.  That is includes schooling,


----------



## Nervegas

Some states have first responder certification levels, In texas this is known as ECA, its just a basic first aid class, I think 45 hours or so. But the two terms are not mutually exclusive, EMT's can be first responders such as Firefighter/EMT's who arrive on an Engine first, or an EMT who responds with a rescue unit that then calls for an ambulance for transport. But as far as education goes, EMT takes longer to obtain in states that actually recognize them as different levels.


----------



## tssemt2010

Nervegas said:


> Some states have first responder certification levels, In texas this is known as ECA, its just a basic first aid class, I think 45 hours or so. But the two terms are not mutually exclusive, EMT's can be first responders such as Firefighter/EMT's who arrive on an Engine first, or an EMT who responds with a rescue unit that then calls for an ambulance for transport. But as far as education goes, EMT takes longer to obtain in states that actually recognize them as different levels.



this^^ i am an EMT-B in paramedic school and i am a first responder for my EMS agency


----------



## JPINFV

Are people honestly confused by the term "first responder" when used in this context? It's blatantly obvious that he's talking about the "first responder" as a level (technically now "Emergency Medical Responder" at the national level) and not as a description of job function.


----------



## traumaluv2011

Let's just put it this way:

First Responder (EMR) gets around 40 hours of training

EMTs get 120-180 (based on the area) hours

EMT usually goes a lot more into depth with medical issues. This is so that they can get some sort of idea of what might be happening.

I was a First Responder before getting my EMT. I was very limited to lifting, taking vitals, and writing down the PCR. It's really the assistant to the EMT, while the EMT is the Paramedic assistant. It's funny how that works...


----------



## DrParasite

The job of first responders is to prevent the situation from getting any worse.  this typically means applying oxygen, telling the trauma patient not to move until the ambulance gets there, CPR if necessary, and sometimes can do trauma assessments.  They also provide lifting assistance when needed.  Typically, there are your PD and FF.  Nice guys, trying their best, but they don't do EMS, regardless of what some FFs think (but that's another story), but they do stop the clock until the ambulance arrives.

EMT involves more assessment, more medical knowledge, and an entry level skill patient assessment, and typically are the people who are on the ambulance.  they handle your non-life threatening calls, and are your first line of intervention for life threatening calls with paramedics enroute.

40-60 hours for FR, 120-150 for EMT.


----------



## mycrofft

*Pretty darn close, really.*

Sorry.
Actually, MFR's scopes of practice, while usually a variant of the NHTSA *recommendation*, vary from place to place. My county does't even recognize them, although they have not outlawed them.


----------



## bigbaldguy

JPINFV said:


> Are people honestly confused by the term "first responder" when used in this context? It's blatantly obvious that he's talking about the "first responder" as a level (technically now "Emergency Medical Responder" at the national level) and not as a description of job function.



Someone needs a nap.


----------



## JPINFV

bigbaldguy said:


> Someone needs a nap.




I'm just gunning for Andy Rooney's job.


----------



## bigbaldguy

JPINFV said:


> I'm just gunning for Andy Rooney's job.



Keep dreaming lol there was only one Andy Rooney. Besides I think he just needed a nap too quite honestly.


----------



## STXmedic

bigbaldguy said:


> Keep dreaming lol there was only one Andy Rooney. Besides I think he just needed a nap too quite honestly.



Well he took one alright...


Too soon?


----------



## bigbaldguy

PoeticInjustice said:


> Well he took one alright...
> 
> 
> Too soon?



Nope think Andy Rooney himself would approve of that one. Nice!


----------



## Handsome Robb

I'm gonna use my age as an excuse for having no clue who Andy Rooney is 

I don't know a whole lot about first responder. From the few that I have worked with as a Beach Lifeguard they seem to have the basics of patient assessment with an emphasis on "put the white stuff on the red stuff". 

JP has been a grumpy panda lately.


----------



## JPINFV

NVRob said:


> JP has been a grumpy panda lately.



I honestly think EMS needs a little more Howard Beale.


----------

